# Box Appreciation Thread



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm a cat who can appreciate a good box.
So here's a thread dedicated to boxes. Post your box pics here.

Here's a box





There's A box




Feel free to @Some Moron whenever you post a box.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

@Some Moron is a box.


----------



## Joni (Mar 17, 2019)

Pogo said:


> I'm a cat who can appreciate a good box.


We all appreciate a good @box


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2019)

Joni said:


> We all appreciate a good @box
> View attachment 57303


Aye I found finally got my box :3

Where did that other cat/fox/furry thing go?


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 17, 2019)

This one looks a lot like @Some Moron!


----------



## Joni (Mar 17, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> This one looks a lot like @Some Moron!




 
This too :V


----------



## Simo (Mar 17, 2019)

There's a rumor that @Some Moron has managed to multiply, into these:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)

This was my favorite box as a kid!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Mar 17, 2019)

@Some Moron  :V


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh thought box
In the splendor of your polygon
Such form 
Such strength


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 17, 2019)

I heard boxes! 






Clip-Lok box for ya.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Mar 17, 2019)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-78512630%2F2001-a-space-odyssey


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Mar 17, 2019)

More from our favourite @furry [S]fox[/S] box


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2019)

What an excellent thread this turned out to be 


@Some Moron :J


----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2019)

In the same vein as @Infrarednexus





@Some Monolith


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 17, 2019)

This monolith have @Some Moron written all over it. :3






Screen from 2001: A Space Odyssey btw.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2019)

I wonder how a @Certain Purple Box will react to this…


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 17, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I wonder how a @Certain Purple Box will react to this…
> View attachment 57318


@Some Moron would probably be like


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2019)

So much box


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2019)

Look! It's a box, with  Another Box


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 17, 2019)

Pogo said:


> What an excellent thread this turned out to be
> 
> 
> @Some Moron :J
> ...


Oh wow, this is amazing!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 17, 2019)

Catters + Boxes = ???


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 17, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Look! It's a box, with  Another Box
> View attachment 57324


Aww!
That scene's familiar...!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Oh wow, this is amazing!


Honestly not the reaction I was expecting.

You can thank sky for that one @Some Moron. :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Ramjet (Mar 17, 2019)

McDonald's does next level boxes


----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2019)

Because someone has to do this...



@Some Mentions


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

@Some Moron worshipping thread.


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> @Some Moron worshipping thread.


It's about darn time. I needed more ego boosting. :V


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> It's about darn time. I needed more ego boosting. :V


Nah I'm just leeching off you to get some free likes tbh :V


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 17, 2019)

Here's actual footage of Moron receiving his mentions!


----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> It's about darn time. I needed more ego boosting. :V


We're just getting warmed up.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2019)

*Quotes in boxes*


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 17, 2019)

Pogo said:


> *Quotes in boxes*
> View attachment 57331


I didn't realise my first page of profile comments was so meme-able. :V


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> I didn't realise my first page of profile comments was so meme-able. :V


You are a meme >w>
Much appreciation.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Pogo said:


> You are a meme >w>
> Much appreciation.


Hmmm why does Some Moron like this?
I have a few ideas


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 17, 2019)

Embrace the box, become the box


----------



## Joni (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Hmmm why does Some Moron like this?
> I have a few ideas


He likes it cuz kitties. :V


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 17, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> I didn't realise my first page of profile comments was so meme-able. :V


Oh, no, I totally didn't see it coming! :V


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2019)

i saw this thread. and immediately thought it was a @Some Moron mention thread. as Some Moron is the sparkle fox box


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Hmmm why does Some Moron like this?
> I have a few ideas


Because I like harassment. :V


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Rystren said:


> i saw this thread. and immediately thought it was a @Some Moron mention thread. as Some Moron is the sparkle fox box


We can make him part kitsune :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)

Praise the purple box!


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Praise the purple box!


What about the orange box?


----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey @Some Moron how’s the harassment level?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> What about the orange box?


That guy too!


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 17, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Hey @Some Moron how’s the harassment level?
> View attachment 57335


According to the legendary, but stale meme: _Over 9,000._


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> That guy too!


Ok who are you and what have you done to the kitchen dragon?
He always types in red.


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> What about the orange box?


Frick that guy! :V


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> What about the orange box?


Of course, all the boxes deserve praise!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Ok who are you and what have you done to the kitchen dragon?
> He always types in red.


He's right here :V


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's right here :V


Ok good. 
I should be the only dragon smuggler here :V


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)

@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
@Some Moron 
​


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey @Some Moron I found your family reunion pictures


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Hey @Some Moron I found your family reunion pictures
> View attachment 57339


You creep :V
How did you get your hands on those?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)

@Some Moron 

Do the roar!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Some Moron
> 
> Do the roar!


You know, when I think of Some Moron verbalizing, I think it's always in a square wave.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> You creep :V
> How did you get your hands on those?


I used my super duper hacker program Hack/user/SomeMoron/FamilyPics.exe


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I used my super duper hacker program Hack/user/SomeMoron/FamilyPics.exe


Don't hack me hackerman...


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Some Moron
> 
> Do the roar!


_Ahem_

*Diiiiiiiiingus!*

Is this sufficient? :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> _Ahem_
> 
> *Diiiiiiiiingus!*
> 
> Is this sufficient? :V


I can die happy now :V


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> _Ahem_
> 
> *Diiiiiiiiingus!*
> 
> Is this sufficient? :V


Yep. Sounds best with a square wave voice.
If you ever do voice chat in anything, you should use a square voice synth lol


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can die happy now :V


I think you mean enter a permanent rest mode. :V


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 17, 2019)

The cuboid makes a desperate harrasment call following an ambush by the FAF tribe.
2019, Colorized :V


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 17, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> The cuboid makes a desperate harrasment call following an ambush by the FAF tribe.
> 2019, Colorized :V


Ghey. :V


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> The cuboid makes a desperate harrasment call following an ambush by the FAF tribe.
> 2019, Colorized :V


Is this the part where we all furpile him? I may be not the type for that stuff but I'll make an exception.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 17, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> The cuboid makes a desperate harrasment call following an ambush by the FAF tribe.
> 2019, Colorized :V


Something like this?



 

Stock photos are a powerful tool


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 17, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> The cuboid makes a desperate harrasment call following an ambush by the FAF tribe.
> 2019, Colorized :V


Really? I thought they were doing "The Monolith appears" scene.
Of course instead of monkeys it's furries and instead of an monolith, it's Some Moron.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Is this the part where we all furpile him? I may be not the type for that stuff but I'll make an exception.


Some Moron liked the post hmmmmmmm maybe the furries got to him...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Really? I thought they were doing "The Monolith appears" scene.
> Of course instead of monkeys it's furries and instead of an monolith, it's Some Moron.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Some Moron liked the post hmmmmmmm maybe the furries got to him...









Prometheus_Fox said:


> That's what I was thinking


Yup, they're on to something!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Yup, they're on to something!


It was secretly Some Moron that gave the apes technology.
Mother of God...


----------



## Simo (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Is this the part where we all furpile him? I may be not the type for that stuff but I'll make an exception.



It is...he confessed to me that he secretly longs to be at the bottom of a HUGE furpile. The biggest one IN HISTORY!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 17, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Ghey. :V


*le gasp*


Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Really? I thought they were doing "The Monolith appears" scene.
> Of course instead of monkeys it's furries and instead of an monolith, it's Some Moron.


Perhaps. I suppose it has many interpretations


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Simo said:


> It is...he confessed to me that he secretly longs to be at the bottom of a HUGE furpile. The biggest one IN HISTORY!


Hmm no I don't think he would want to overheat...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Hmm no I don't think he would want to overheat...


Are boxes even endothermic?
Do they even overheat?


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 17, 2019)

And then they discovered that Some Moron was a box, and that's how all hell broke loose.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 17, 2019)

I worked for fedex for way too big of a portion of my life and I can say boxes are overrated.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 17, 2019)

@Some Moron


----------



## Joni (Mar 18, 2019)

Good morning @box friends!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 18, 2019)

Hmmm... can you tell which paw print is a coyote in the dirt you see?... I think this is an awesome "box" - which teaches some silly humans how to recognize our paw prints, and thus stay out of our territory.


----------



## Furrium (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Mar 18, 2019)

Those boxes are so hot and handsome :3
I-


----------



## Joni (Mar 18, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Those boxes are so hot and handsome :3
> I-


@foussiremix X @Some Moron :V


----------



## TR273 (Mar 18, 2019)

Joni said:


> @foussiremix X @Some Moron :V


You do ship things in boxes...


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 18, 2019)

Joni said:


> Good morning @box friends!
> View attachment 57353


Mornin'!


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 18, 2019)

Joni said:


> @foussiremix X @Some Moron :V


Omg yaaaas introduce me to him :V


----------



## Joni (Mar 18, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Omg yaaaas introduce me to him :V


*pushes @Some Moron in your direction* That's Some Moron. He's a very lovely box with a great sense of humor. And he denies his furryness, but if you kiss him, he will turn into a beautiful furry fox :V


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 18, 2019)

Joni said:


> *pushes @Some Moron in your direction* That's Some Moron. He's a very lovely box with a great sense of humor. And he denies his furryness, but if you kiss him, he will turn into a beautiful furry fox :V


Darn it, Joni. >:V


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> What an excellent thread this turned out to be
> 
> 
> @Some Moron :J
> ...




This is kind of amazing! Is it yours?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> This is kind of amazing! Is it yours?


Not my drawing. @Skychickens made it :3


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> And then they discovered that Some Moron was a box, and that's how all hell broke loose.


:V
I have a few ideas on what would happen.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> :V
> I have a few ideas on what would happen.


Do tell UwU


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Do tell UwU


Haha... You really sure?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Haha... You really sure?


Enlighten me -w-


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Enlighten me -w-


Uhh no.... :V


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 18, 2019)

The alerts indicator is in fact a harassment level indicator.





 
@Some Moron


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Uhh no.... :V


:V fine by me.

[Closed bracket Box]


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> :V fine by me.
> 
> [Closed bracket Box]


:V I think you can assume the worst.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> :V I think you can assume the worst.


I don't think that is possible. :I
How can anything involving boxes be anything but good.
(Ignores the plight of a thousands or so employee's who work revolves around boxes)


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> I don't think that is possible. :I
> How can anything involving boxes be anything but good.
> (Ignores the plight if a thousands of or so employee's who work revolves around boxes)


Ikr


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 18, 2019)

Appropriate song title! 

There is Nothing to Make You Happy in This Box


----------



## Scrydan (Mar 18, 2019)

Why did I read this thread as "Box Application Thread"?
I wonder who will apply?

Boxes are cool. Pogo is cooler though. Because felines are fantastic! <3
-was not made by a feline spy


----------



## Joni (Mar 18, 2019)

@Some Morons Sona :V


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2019)

@Some Moron 
:V


----------



## Keefur (Mar 19, 2019)

This is more MY style:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 19, 2019)

Boxes are great but trash cans are better, @Sarachaga would agree.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 19, 2019)

I made this as a parody ad piece for Fangcon  I just posted it in LPW.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 19, 2019)

Shall we just go super sized with @Some Moron


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 19, 2019)

These little lunch boxes are cheerful...


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 19, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> These little lunch boxes are cheerful...


Those are adorable bento boxes...... (I will provide a link below this post.)
Bento - Wikipedia


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 19, 2019)

Bullying @Some Moron should be the official FAF sport.
We should make some kind of Olympic event based around sending him PMs and summoning him into random threads


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 19, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Bullying @Some Moron should be the official FAF sport.
> We should make some kind of Olympic event based around sending him PMs and summoning him into random threads


I approve this message.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 19, 2019)

@Some Moron 






I found you a frond.


----------



## Some Moron (Mar 19, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> @Some Moron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am forever grateful, frond. :V


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



You really oughta be ashamed of yourself..


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 19, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> You really oughta be ashamed of yourself..


You sound just like my mother >:V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You sound just like my mother >:V


Can't believe you don't know your own mother, son.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 19, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Can't believe you don't know your own mother, son.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Can't believe you don't know your own mother, son.



Can't believe you don't know your own sister, brother.

*Sweet Home Alabama plays*


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 7, 2019)

@Some Moron


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh wow, this is still going?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2019)

Joni said:


> Oh wow, this is still going?







Check box


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 7, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


>


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)

Origami boxes. 
Hell yes.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 13, 2019)

@Some Moron made this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Aug 13, 2019)

Sparkle box!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2019)

The universe is a box and the stars are the airholes in which we recieve oxygen.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 12, 2019)

@thatpurplebox


----------



## WXYZ (Dec 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> @thatpurplebox


Ah yes, the moron. Wonder what became of him.


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 76927
> @thatpurplebox



Has Some Moron been turned into a game console?????


----------



## Pogo (Dec 12, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Ah yes, the moron. Wonder what became of him.





Throwaway said:


> Has Some Moron been turned into a game console?????


None will know but still i send muh appreciation and regards. Boxes are great.


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 13, 2019)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 76927
> @thatpurplebox



Well, Some Moron did get played frequently.

Maybe this is just the next step?


----------



## Joni (Dec 13, 2019)

What the heck is going on here???


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 13, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Has Some Moron been turned into a game console?????



No, he's now a table stand


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2020)

Invisible box


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Apr 29, 2020)

@Endless Annoyance, your past awaits!


----------



## Endless Annoyance (Apr 30, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> @Endless Annoyance, your past awaits!


Huh? Past... Awaits? But the past has already happened, what are you talking about. :v


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 30, 2020)

Endless Annoyance said:


> Huh? Past... Awaits? But the past has already happened, what are you talking about. :v


Just step inside this box : P


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Courtesy of Samsung


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 5, 2020)

*frog trapped inside box noises*


----------



## WXYZ (Jun 5, 2020)

Let us also appreciate invisible boxes, of which some may never see again.


----------



## TR273 (Jun 5, 2020)

*Box mouse noises*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 5, 2020)

Has the cult returned?


----------



## WXYZ (Jun 5, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Has the cult returned?


I'll give it a 30% chance, give or take


----------



## TR273 (Jun 5, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Has the cult returned?


Maybe....


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey this looks familiar


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Jun 6, 2020)

owo This thread is still going?!


----------



## metatherat (Jun 6, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Maybe....


But who can say?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jun 6, 2020)

Can I ?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jun 6, 2020)

Would this be an acceptable box?


----------



## Throwaway (Jun 7, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Would this be an acceptable box?




BIG BOX

THICC BOX

STRONK BOX


----------



## Pogo (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 22, 2020)




----------

